# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Ανατολικές ακτές, Βόρειο Αιγαίο, Θερμαϊκός, Ευβοϊκός κόλπος. >  θαλάσσια βοήθεια

## kostinos

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει θαλάσσια (κατά το οδική) βοήθεια για  βόρειο Αιγαίο, Θερμαικό?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι εννοείς θαλάσσια βοήθεια; Να έρθει κάποιος να σε μαζέψει αν σου χαλάσει η μηχανή;
Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στη θάλασσα για αυτό πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος και με το σκάφος σε καλή κατάσταση πριν ξεκινήσεις.

Αν σου παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα επικοινώνησε με το κοντινό λιμαναρχείο με το VHF στο κανάλι 12 (στα περοσσότερα λιμαναρχεία, κάποια ακούν και τα Κανάλι 7 και 18, τα κανάλια των λιμαναρχείων μπορείς να τα βρεις από τις ετήσιες/μόνιμες αγγελιές προς ναυτιλλομένους της Υδρογραφικής).
Αν είσαι κοντά στο γυαλό και πιάνει το κινητό μπορέις να καλέσεις από το κινητό το τοπικό λιμεναρχείο. Τα τηλέφωνα μπορέις να τα βρεις στην κεντρική σελίδα του Nautilia εδώ.
Αν το πρόβλημα μπορέι να οδηγήσει σε κίνδυνο για το σκάφος (όταν για παράδειγμα έχεις μείνει ακυβέρνητος σε κακοκαιρίΑ) τότε στέλνεις σήμα PAN PAN PAN sto κανάλι 16 του VHF ώστε να το ακούσουν τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη και να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------

